# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Anti depressiva of niet

## Ilse34

Ondertussen zit ik al enkele weken op een halve dosis.
en dit gaat wel goed al merk ik wel dat gevoelens zoals schuld (meestal onterecht), humeurigheid, herhalende gedachten, angst wel wat terug komen. Niet op het niveau dat k terug men 'normale' dosis wil nemen. 

Maar toch al wel dat ik er over ben beginnen nadenken.

Als het leven makkelijker is met een AD waarom er dan mee stoppen? 

Kunnen we niets meer aan en verwachten we alle dagen zonneschijn?

is dat niet onrealistisch?

ad's zit in de top van de meest geslikte medicijnen.

Hoe denken jullie hierover?

----------


## gabry

Het leven is gewoon niet makkelijk, en komt des te harder op je af als je stopt met medicatie, je moet sterk in je schoenen staan, zonder medicatie verder te gaan, als je weet hoe het voelt ze wel te gebruiken.

x Gabry

----------


## Ilse34

Thanks voor je antwoord Gabry.

Ik was dus ondertussen bij een orthomoleculair arts geweest en die heeft me voorgeschreven: voor het ontbijt 3 supplementen - na het ontbijt: 3 supplementen - na het middagmaal 3 supplementen - voor het avondmaal 1 supplement. Vrij in te nemen nog 6 andere tryptofaan als ik het moeilijk krijg. + 9 weken aan een stuk vit b12 spuitjes.  :Confused: 
Ondertussen voel ik me al een heel pak minder goed ben ik ongelooflijk winderig en een is men portomonnee een heel pak leger. 
Ik wil zo graag van de medicatie dat ik alles zou gedaan hebben ervoor.
en waarom?
ik denk dat het tijd is om te aanvaarden dat ik genetisch belast ben met deze kwaal en dat het leven voor mij aangenamer is met.
moet mezelf nog wel vaak hier van overtuigen in men hoofd.
er rust zo'n taboe op anti depressiva's slikken en toch is het 1 vd meeset voorgeschreven medicamenten.

Gelezen op een ander forum: "_als je auto kapot gaat, dan ga je deze niet zelf repareren, maar breng je deze naar de garage. Heb je juridische problemen, dan ga je naar een advocaat. Is er lichamelijk iets, dan bezoek je de dokter. Niets mis mee. Maar als je psychologisch problemen hebt, dan wordt opeens van je verlangd dat je het zelf zou moeten kunnen oplossen. Dat is niet zo, ook daar zijn specialisten voor"_

----------


## Ilse34

hoe gaat het met jou meid?

----------


## gabry

Met mij gaat het erg op en neer, ik moet erg wennen aan het leven zal ik maar zeggen!
Er gebeurt veel en eigenlijk ook niks...
Ik ben nog steeds onder behandeling bij de natuurarts, ik hoop daar nog steeds te bereiken wat ik wil, bovendien ben ik gestart met ontspanningstherapie.
Ik hoop dat al die supplementen zijn werk voor je doen, en dan de vit b12, had je een tekort?
En Tryptofaan is zoiets als st. janskruid?
Hou me op de hoogte!Ik ben benieuwd hoe het met je gaat.
x Gabry

----------


## Ilse34

Ik heb gisteren besloten om terug men normale dosis te nemen.
misschien zwak van mij maar ik vind dat ik al genoeg geleden heb onder de angst - paniek. Ik had veel schrik ook als ik er vanaf was dan tot de conclusie kwam dat ik er weer terug aan moest en weer door die verschrikkelijke eerste weken moet. 
Ik heb heel veel respect voor jou Gabry, ik vind het knap dat je de kracht hebt om het zelf te doen.

----------


## sietske763

@ilse,
goed besluit van je!!!
ik dacht al dagen om je te zeggen dat mij dat een goede oplossing voor je lijkt,
maar heb dit expres niet gepost omdat het jouw keuze moet zijn...
nog ff doorzetten meid en dan gaat het ws weer beter met je!
succes en liefs

----------


## Ilse34

Bedankt Sietske!
Ik ben er helemaal uit nu en het is wel heel helder ook voor me nu.
en ik word er een aangenamer mens van dus voor men omgeving is dit zeker ook wel ok.

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Ilse,
Fijn dat je er nu uit bent, ik hoop dat je je snel wat beter gaat voelen.
Sterkte, groetjes, Jolanda27

----------


## MissMolly

Ilse, heeft je huisarts al eens een uitgebreide bloedtest laten doen?
Bij mij hebben ze destijds alles onderzocht, cholesterol, leverfunctie, maar ook het gehalte aan van alles en nog wat.
De klachten die jij hebt kunnen namelijk ook voortkomen uit, of versterkt worden door, tekorten of juist door een teveel aan bepaalde stoffen.

Je kan wel van alles gaan slikken, maar je moet natuurlijk wel eerst kijken of je wel echt een tekort hebt aan die bepaalde stoffen, anders is het geldverspilling.

Ik heb bijvoorbeeld een vitamine D gebrek, en dat geeft, naast een heleboel andere ongemakken, OOK psychische klachten. Hetzelfde geldt voor een tekort aan vitamine B6 en B12, en er zijn nog veel meer vitamines en mineralen die een rechtstreekse invloed hebben op je lichamelijk _EN_ geestelijk welbevinden. Soms is het vermogen om bepaalde stoffen op te nemen door een genetisch foutje verloren gegaan of verminderd, en dan moet je het als injectie krijgen, en soms moet je het gewoon als supplement bijslikken.

Een kennis van me had juist een te hoog calciumgehalte, dus dat moest omlaag gebracht worden. Van dat soort ontregelingen in je lichaam kan je allerlei klachten hebben, lichamelijk zowel als geestelijk.

Vraag in elk geval eens of alles gecontroleerd kan worden, zodat je zeker weet of DAT goed zit.

----------


## gabry

Hoi Ilse,

Ik hoop dat je snel rust vindt!
En misschien is het wel verstandig om in ieder geval het komende half jaar stabiel op dezelfde dosis te blijven...je hebt rust nodig!
Succes,
Liefs Gabry x

----------


## Ilse34

Hey Molly,

Bedankt voor je advies.
Ik ben bij een orthomoleculair arts geweest. 
een huisarts gespecialiseerd in orthomoleculaire geneeskunde.
uit de uitgebreide testen bleek dat ik Vit B12 en carnitine te kort kom.
Daarbij heeft hij nog een hele hoop ondersteunende producten voorgeschreven zoals magnesium, tryptofaan, een vitamine complex vooral B - iosine en tyrosine.
en een spuitenreeks - gedurende 9 weken 1 spuitje.
Ik ben het volledig met je eens dat een gezonde geest in een gezond lichaam zit.
ik ben ondertussen ook al gestopt met koffie - suiker - eet gezond - veel beweging - doe mindfulness - slaap voldoende - drink niet. 
en ga de vitaminen ook nog blijven slikken tot ze op is - k kan me alleen maar beter voelen. :-) maar daarna ga ik toch de grootste hoop laten vallen. 
10 supplementen op een dag is ook niet prettig om te nemen.
om nog maar van de kostprijs te zwijgen.

----------

